# Best Jigsaw



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in the market for a new jigsaw. I am not looking to waste money, but am willing to buy whatever is the best as long as the price is reasonable.

I am looking most closely at the Festool. I think most Festool items are great quality, if people have concerns it more so centers around price.

Anything better than the Festool? Also, would be interested in hearing pros and cons of the D handle vs. the barrel grip.

Lastly, do I need specific blades for the Festool or can it accept just about any basic blade? Thanks!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

I have no experience with festool, but i did find a review for the Jigsaw I do use. It's a great saw, very well balanced and easy to keep on line. I like the shoe and the blade change is super easy.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/b1590rvu.html

Good luck!


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! That is actually what I was going to buy before doing some research. It sounds like some people out there feel that Bosch was the king of jigsaws but their most recent versions aren't quite the same quality they were 5 or 10 years ago (or even a couple years ago). I kept hearing that over and over in the reviews and thus it scared me away from it. The Festool seemed to have great reviews and wasn't that much more money, so I started to lean that way. But I am still open to suggestions and comments...

I know it seems like in the end Festool is always just as good if not better, it is just a matter of whether or not it justifies the price increase.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The 1590/91 is my first choice. That one is discontinued, but it looks like the JS 572 is a worthy successor. Check that one out. Some of the other newer models do fall short of their own standard.


----------



## greatwoodworkingzone (Jan 23, 2014)

There are 2 types of jig saw blades. Assuming you have put in the same kind that came out (the difference is the part you put into the "socket" then you might have. My Bosch is in rough shape and I'm looking for a new one. Picked the new ones up at home depot the other day and they feel like junk. I'm looking at either festool or makita, which rated up there with Bosch and festool


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

An update to my earlier post: I've had the Bosch 1591 for quite a few years, and it is indeed a great jigsaw. For Christmas my daughter got me the JS 572 (barrel grip). At this point I like it better than the 1591. It has slightly more power, though not really enough to matter, the same tool less blade change, and a better blade tracking setup (to get the cut at 90° when cutting curves). I see it as an improvement to the 1591, the part I can't reconcile is whether the improvements ad up to the fairly stiff price increase. Regardless, if you thought the 1590/91 series was good, you'll also like the 572 models. I still think the other Bosch models leave out some nice features.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the festool Trion and both the corded and cordless carvex with all the extra bases. I have not tried out all the bases yet. You can use any t shank blade, but festool makes some blades no one else does.

I can cut 4"+ stock with 0 blade wonder, I have always used barrel grips, a lot of my cutting is done from underneath the piece. The trion is a great jigsaw at a great price, the carvex is great with a bunch of extra bells and whistles.


----------

